# For Clark(Fish Pictures WEst Palm Beach)



## phrag guy (Mar 28, 2014)

Sailfish



Some more fish with a friendRodger on left I am in middle and my good freind Ron,some folks may reconize Ron if you went to MSU



Me and a friend Bob at Rons


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 28, 2014)

I am no Clark but I am glad you posted the photos. Nice catches! 
I am so ready for my week-long fishing trip/vacation in May!


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2014)

These are terrific Russell!
Fishing always seems to make some of the best Kodak moments.
Looks like a wide variety of catch. You folks had a lot of fun!

My experience with fishing Florida is limited to the Keys for tarpon.
Had a blast 20 or so years ago...


Hey, its better than a good day at work!


----------

